# What is the min and max distance needed between frames above



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

and below.....ie between the top of the frame to the bottom of the frame above it? I know 3/16 is the minimum.....would you be safe to go up to 1/2 in? Long story short, we acquired used hives that were out of spec and I am retrofitting.....thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

bee space is normally 3/8 inch.

 Al


----------

